# sudo don't work



## nuklear (Jan 7, 2017)

Hi guys,
I installed sudo but when i run visudo diplay this:

```
# visudo
/usr/local/sbin/visudo: Undefined symbol "utimensat"
```
How can i solve? Ideas?


----------



## storvi_net (Jan 7, 2017)

Just in a hurry:
In Linux I would do a "ldd /usr/local/sbin/visudo" to check if every library is installed.

Regards
Markus


----------



## Sevendogs (Jan 8, 2017)

Silly question  but trying to eliminate the  obvious: you are running `visudo` as root, correct?


----------



## tobik@ (Jan 8, 2017)

nuklear said:


> /usr/local/sbin/visudo: Undefined symbol "utimensat"


If you're still on FreeBSD < 10.3 the time to upgrade is now. Binary packages are built for FreeBSD 10.3 now and 10.1 and 10.2 are unsupported as of 2017/01/01.

utimensat(2) was added in FreeBSD 10.3 and earlier releases don't have it.


----------



## nuklear (Jan 8, 2017)

> In Linux I would do a "ldd /usr/local/sbin/visudo" to check if every library is installed.


This is the reply:

```
$ ldd /usr/local/sbin/visudo
/usr/local/sbin/visudo:
        libsudo_util.so.0 => /usr/local/libexec/sudo/libsudo_util.so.0 (0x28098000)
        libintl.so.8 => /usr/local/lib/libintl.so.8 (0x280ac000)
        libc.so.7 => /lib/libc.so.7 (0x280b5000)
```



> Silly question but trying to eliminate the obvious: you are running visudo as root, correct?


Yes, of course.


> If you're still on FreeBSD < 10.3 the time to upgrade is now. Binary packages are built for FreeBSD 10.3 now and 10.1 and 10.2 are unsupported as of 2017/01/01.


Maybe it is...


----------

